# Closest floater



## Team REEL TIGHT (Jun 5, 2012)

Heading out next weekend for deep water what's the closest rigs out of pensacola??? Trying to get on some big pelegics.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

BeerCan, Marllin, Petronius(Not a floater but 1800')


----------



## Team REEL TIGHT (Jun 5, 2012)

Heard of them just no numbers. Fished the edge. Do u have # on them and which one is the closest?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Petronius will be the closest. 29 13.75N, 87 46.86W


----------



## Swayback (Dec 26, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Marlin N29 06.480 W87 56.640

BeerCan N29 09.081 W87 59.027


----------

